# spanish thief pouters



## pigeoneddy (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi i have a few questions on thief pigeons :
how do you have to cage them in order for them to "work"?
how do you train them to "work"?
Do you breed them like any other pigeon ? are they good parent?
can females also do this? 
Thanks in advanced


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi,welcome to pigeon talk.
I am glad somebody else is interested in spanish pouters. For housing,it's better to keep the birds in individual boxs and breeding pens. The cocks should be in their own pen at all times if there not out flying or training(or theiving). The main way to train the cocks is to deprive them of a hen to were the cock is in his pen alone cooing and struting and wanting her realy bad. Yes,they breed just like any other pigeon. Except for one thing,the pairs must be in individual breeding boxes instead of in a free loft. All the spanish pouters are good parents except for gaditanos and rafenos. The gaditanos will get sour crop when trying to feed their young and the rafenos have a short beak.
Hens can theiv but they are not that good at it(or at least most of them). The hens seem to give into the cocks more easily and go with them.
Hoped this helped.

Thanks


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Welcome to PT.


----------



## pigeoneddy (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks this did help and thanks for welcoming me.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

hey i seen a cool bird today at a friends house . it's a brunner pouter x with a homer . it was dancing all around . looked kinda like a horseman pouter . he(the bird) was trying to work . I'm trying to talk my friend into learning about thief pouters .I think this bird might do ok if he would train it a little and get a dark box.


----------



## pigeoneddy (Mar 2, 2013)

Yea i saw one like that to i think i would be so cool to have like a bunch of those .. The dark boxes seem like a good idea but if they are to dark will they be able to find the food and water or what ?


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

I really don't know that answer . I'm sure that someone else will be able to answer


----------



## Cadivillellac84 (Mar 26, 2013)

I have some for sale thief pouters. 817-681-8366 if Intersted I can send pics. I live in Fort Worth tx.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

what kind of pouters are they


----------



## Cadivillellac84 (Mar 26, 2013)

They are not crossed with sevillanos, balear, jinense.


----------



## Cadivillellac84 (Mar 26, 2013)

I meant to say they ARE crossed


----------



## Pureblood (Apr 8, 2013)

I want to share a video where you all can watch a Cuban thief pouter working a female to seduce her to his cage, hope you like it...

Thanks Pureblood.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfDdbhwL3l8


----------



## Homers (Mar 15, 2011)

SPANISH THIEF POUTERS FOR SALE. COME IN REDS, SILVERS. CONTACT ME AT [email protected]


----------



## Homers (Mar 15, 2011)

Spanish Thief Pouters - Sorry Didn't Leave Price. Paid $200 Pair. Will Sell Offspring For $30 Each. I Use Them For Droppers During Race Season. Fly395concourse.org Is Our Site. I Am In Southern California...you Will Pay Shipping If Need To Go Out Of Area. Martha


----------



## turt7el33 (Jan 17, 2016)

Pouter Guy said:


> Hi,welcome to pigeon talk.
> I am glad somebody else is interested in spanish pouters. For housing,it's better to keep the birds in individual boxs and breeding pens. The cocks should be in their own pen at all times if there not out flying or training(or theiving). The main way to train the cocks is to deprive them of a hen to were the cock is in his pen alone cooing and struting and wanting her realy bad. Yes,they breed just like any other pigeon. Except for one thing,the pairs must be in individual breeding boxes instead of in a free loft. All the spanish pouters are good parents except for gaditanos and rafenos. The gaditanos will get sour crop when trying to feed their young and the rafenos have a short beak.
> Hens can theiv but they are not that good at it(or at least most of them). The hens seem to give into the cocks more easily and go with them.
> Hoped this helped.
> ...


how much are you selling a thief pouter? im looking for 2 young hens 2015, if not loft trained even better. are these horseman, cuban, etc.... thanks


----------



## turt7el33 (Jan 17, 2016)

anyone have 2 young working/thief pouters, looking for 2015 or younger only, price and what type of thief pouters. tia also pics and price would be great too. just getting started into this sport.


----------

